# Vip622 Fan Noise



## eric.larson (Feb 8, 2006)

So...622 install went well (for the most part, the tech had a heck of a time trying to get 110 to come back for some reason...spent an hour in the rain trying to align the 1000). I like all the features and HD content so far, but have just started to 'play'. The only thing I'm amazed at is the fan noise. 

It's not a big deal because of where it sits, but man does this thing seem to run hot. I've got plenty of ventilation around it, should I be worried it seems to run all the time?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s eric 

You think the 622 is loud? From the reports I have heard it is rather quiet comparied to the 6000 and the 921. Guess everything is relative. I had a friend do some adhoc testing and it he got about 56db coming out of the side vents and low 50 from the front. 

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

The loudest sound out of my 622 is when the hard drive starts spinning. My fan is not loud enough to hear unless I am right next to the unit. If you can hear this noise more than 5ft away, I would give it one more day, then call Dish.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I know the fan noise that he's talking about. The 622 normally runs in quiet mode and is pretty silent. From time to time the aux fan comes on and runs for a few seconds and then turns off. 

The darned thing sounds like a hair dryer when it does come on though! :eek2:


----------



## eric.larson (Feb 8, 2006)

voripteth said:


> I know the fan noise that he's talking about. The 622 normally runs in quiet mode and is pretty silent. From time to time the aux fan comes on and runs for a few seconds and then turns off.
> 
> The darned thing sounds like a hair dryer when it does come on though! :eek2:


That is exactly what I'm talking about!! My doesn't ever seem to shut down however. When the unit is in standby it appears to quiet down but if I'm watching something on the DVR it'll start to shake.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That is exactly what I'm talking about!! My doesn't ever seem to shut down however. When the unit is in standby it appears to quiet down but if I'm watching something on the DVR it'll start to shake.


Something is definetely wrong with your unit. I've had mine since Sunday and at not once I've encountered anything that you mentioned. The ventilation is adequate in my entertainment center nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree that if the "leaf blower" is always on with my 622 then something is making it overheat. Try and see if there is any way to increase the ventilation of your unit. Is it sitting next to anything that gives off heat?

I do wish they could do something about the noise of the extra fan when it does come on, though.


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It's not a big deal because of where it sits, but man does this thing seem to run hot. I've got plenty of ventilation around it, should I be worried it seems to run all the time?


Yeah this thing gets hot. When I first installed it I placed my Roku (media streamer) on top of it and the 622 made the Roku shut-off. I thouhgt it had damaged it since it was so hot. But the Roku went only into protect mode I guess. After that my 622 is alone with nothing stacked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Go to MENU-6-3 "Diagnostics" and select "Counters"
Use the "page dn" button (to the right of the volume control) to get to the temperature ranges

That will show you how hot the 622 is running.

Note if the 622 gets too hot it will put an error message on the screen. If your temperatures on the counters page are good (120° F average?) and you are still getting fan bursts you may have another problem.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Ever since I shipped back my 942 which was sitting on top of the 622, I haven't heard the 622 fan come on. I'd recommend making sure your receiver is not only well ventilated but has nothing near it.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

I just don't understand what people are complaining about, i sit about 10 feet away from my tv, use my surround system for audio... i only hear the fan (faintly) when it reboots / boots up for a 10 seconds or so OR if i have my system on mute / pause i can hear it just a little... I don't understand why people get so bent, maybe they sit on top of it or next to it? The only thing that concerns me about this unit is it does run SO hot... it's always warm, and that worries me... as a precaution, i put it on it's own shelf and added a foam laptop riser / cooler incline to the receiver tilts upward (actually it looks cool like this) the bigges thing is it keeps it away from the bottom of the shelf and seems to not heat up the shelf at all anymore... i may move the entire shelf down one more notchto give it another inch above if i suspect temps are getting too high (especially towards summer)


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

When the fan comes on I can hear it quite clearly from ten feet away while a show is playing. If it were constant, I'd get used to it but each time it spins up and shuts down it comes to my attention again.

Fortunately since I've put the 622 all by itself I haven't heard the fan spin up except for when it boots. If it did spin up on a regular basis this would be a serious issue for me.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Go to MENU-6-3 "Diagnostics" and select "Counters"
> Use the "page dn" button (to the right of the volume control) to get to the temperature ranges
> 
> That will show you how hot the 622 is running.
> ...


James,

Where did you get the 120 degree average figure from? Mine (in the 4 days I've owned ..... excuse me - leased it, has ranged from 98 to 110. Just checked it after being turned on and it was 102.

Burt


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

abricko said:


> I just don't understand what people are complaining about, .......


Please remember that not all Dish Network DVR's are the same. I'm from 921 land and some of these units were very quiet whereas sime (mine!) ran loud all the time. I had to swap out one of the cooling fans with a silent one just to make it bearable. My point is that if people are complaining, it's probably because their unit is fitted with a louder fan.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

At one point last week I discovered that my wife had stuffed a rolled up magazine in the space between the 622 and the wall. The unit was very hot and had become noisy. I removed the magazine and the box began to cool. The following day the box was as quiet as ever. I guess there was no permanent harm. 

The morale of this story: If your fan is noisy, your unit may be running hot for some reason. You need clear air space - particularly on top and to the left - around the unit. Heed the advice of checking the temps. 

The fan under normal operation is virtually silent. The only noise that I can hear from my unit, normally, is the disk spinning.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm on my second 622 (due to reboot problem with the first). The only time I hear the fan is when the unit boots up. That only lasts a few seconds. I agree with others, your unit is either running hot or defective in some other way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

brmann said:


> Where did you get the 120 degree average figure from? Mine (in the 4 days I've owned ..... excuse me - leased it, has ranged from 98 to 110. Just checked it after being turned on and it was 102.


That comment (nearly two months ago) was based on the reports I read in the forum of people's temperatures. Lower is better. Mine is in a cabinet with a couple of inches of air flow on each side of the receiver and my current average is running 122° with no issues.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

My fan has been extremely loud.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Virus said:


> My fan has been extremely loud.


Constantly or just when it reboots? The fan is very loud but should only kick in during a reboot OR if the unit is too hot and about to overheat. If your fan is on all the time then either the unit is running too hot or something is defective.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Constantly or just when it reboots? The fan is very loud but should only kick in during a reboot OR if the unit is too hot and about to overheat. If your fan is on all the time then either the unit is running too hot or something is defective.


It doesn't run all of the time. It generally runs on reboot and when it's been on for awhile. When it comes on though you hear it. I sit approximately 16 feet away from the box and it's just extremely loud. Loud enough that it can be heard over my home theater gear playing at moderate to high volume.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Virus said:


> It doesn't run all of the time. It generally runs on reboot and when it's been on for awhile. When it comes on though you hear it. I sit approximately 16 feet away from the box and it's just extremely loud. Loud enough that it can be heard over my home theater gear playing at moderate to high volume.


That's not good. It shouldn't be running "after it's been on for a while", unless it is about to over heat. What kind of ventilation do you have around the 622? Anything below or above it? I had mine wedged between 2 glass shelves originally with a 942 above it and my AVR below it. That didn't work so hot, no pun intended.  Now I have it stacked on top of my 942, nothing above it, and both are raised slightly above the AVR, that seemed to do the trick.

Go into Menu -> System Setup -> Diagnostics -> Counters and then page down to the HDD Temp information. What is your Average Temp?

If that isn't it and it's still coming on all the time it may be a hardware issue that requires a replacement. At that point I'd call DISH for assistance.

My understanding of the Fan you are hearing is, it should only be running at first boot (probably a diagnostic test to make sure the Fan works), and then when the unit is running too hot.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Another thing you can do that I do if you have your components in a enclosed rack is get a temperature guage and sit it near your 622. See if you get getting heat build up. I believe the inside of the my rack does not go above 100degrees F . My temperature guages is near the outlet of the receiver.

As Rob suggestion, I would take it one step further. AV receivers are ovens. I placed mine on the top of the rack and suggest that is the place it should be if possible. Heat rises so I placed a couple outlet fans on top of the rack and placed the AV receiver on top. My 622 is to wards the bottom. 

I have not had any heat issues. have about 3 to 4 inches above and 6" on each side.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

My rack is a closed system, but it has a 5 x 18 cutout at the bottom. Unfortunately the 622 is on top. It's hotter than hell. I think I'll have to concede and move it to the newly installed (last night 12 am) tv stand. I relocated my Mitsu 55413 and installed my new Samsung HLS-6187W last night. The dish technician is on the roof as I write this replacing my Dish 1000 with a 500. Last Sunday he added a Dish 500 to the 1000 for my DC locals. 2 days after installation one of the LNB's went bad. My local retailer was nice enough to send out another 622 to see if it'll solve the problem. If it doesn't, it has to be heat related.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

622 replaced and all the problems I was having are gone.


----------



## timfitz99 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just started having the turbo-fan issue after I had to move the 622 from a solitary zone to on top of my already hot AV receiver.

I don't have any other options for placement... the fan goes turbo every once in a while, and as others mentioned, it's REALLY loud. I thought someone had a leaf-blower outside.

I was thinking of boosting it higher above the receiver... does anyone know of add-ons for the component's round "feet"? Of course I could go ghetto and just put some blocks of whatever under there, but I'd prefer to do it right.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Why not just try putting something under the feet to see if that helps. Then look for a permanent solution.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

The video stutter is back.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm gonna try using a "dual-fan notebook computer pad" that plugs into the 622's usb port and see if that helps cool the 622's heels. I found a good one called: "Zodiac Pure Aluminum Notebook Cooling Pad' from www.hardwarecooling.com . They are $29.95. I just ordered it today. I'll let y'all know if it helps..


----------

